# Mahindra question (new to tractors)



## mailbox (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey everyone, I’m new to Mahindras (all tractors in general) and I need a little help. I recently purchased a Mahindra EMax 22 with belly mower for our new lot. I was hoping to find a front end loader attachment for it but I really don’t know what I’m looking for. What fits my tractor? What should I be looking for? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy mailbox, welcome to the forum.

The loader specified to fit your tractor is the Mahindra eMax 25L. There is also a backhoe listed if you are interested. Click on "attachments" on top of tractordata.com pages:



https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/007/6/0/7605-mahindra-emax-22.html


----------

